# Saito Sensei passed away



## Yari (May 17, 2002)

I wanted to pass on that this great person has passed away.

I cann't exspress anything that'll show what meaning Saito Sensei has had for Aikido and the MA world.

Rest in peace, and thank you for sharing your life with us!


/Yari

For those who whish to read about it:
http://www.aikidojournal.com/EdsUpdates/index.asp?id=201


----------



## Jay Bell (May 17, 2002)

Saito sensei will be sorely missed.  Never have I seen such a skilled Aikidoka before.


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2002)

See Message-ID: <3666f09a.0205240546.38f4b14a@posting.google.com> on rec.martial-arts.moderated:



> "The formal funeral services for Morihiro Saito Sensei will be held on June 22-23 in Tomobe, Ibaragi Prefecture near Iwama. The site of the funeral will be JA Ceremony Hall Suwa located at Taira-machi 1112-1, Tomobe-machi, Telephone: 0296-78-0983. The exact schedule for the various services will be announced shortly. Morihiro Saito Sensei passed away on May 13 in his home in Iwama, site of the Aiki Shrine and the private dojo of Aikido Founder Morihei Ueshiba. A 9th dan, he was one of the most significant figures in the postwar development of the art and was particularly known for his mastery of taijutsu and the aiki ken and jo. Those wishing to convey their condolences to the Saito family may do so by writing to: Hirohito Saito Sensei; Yoshioka 26, Iwama-machi, Nishi Ibaragi-gun, Ibaragi-ken, Japan 319-0202"


----------

